# A Sewer Equipment Storage For (Nearly) Free



## RLP14 (Jun 18, 2009)

I've posted some pictures of a sewer equipment storage that we built for the Outback. You can link to it from the link in our profile block or go from this URL....www.dropshots.com/rlp1952

The parts for the storage were scrounged from around the house with the exception of the clasps and wire rope. Everything fits neatly under the left rear quarter panel and is hidden by the bumper from the rear. I have to give credit to someone else on Outbackers for the idea and credit to my wife for the design using available pieces.

While you are checking out the pics of the storage you can look around Dropshots and find pics of the closet shelves, additional storage behind the booth and a few more things.


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

That's a pretty sweet mod! I like the fold down action on that basket.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Any chance of posting some pictures? The firewall at work denies access to your web site.


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

thefulminator said:


> Any chance of posting some pictures? The firewall at work denies access to your web site.


Allow me!


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Sorry Rob, but there are no pics there.


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Haven't checked out new TT's lately. Did Keystone stop putting faucets in the outside cooking area?


----------



## RLP14 (Jun 18, 2009)

ED_RN said:


> Haven't checked out new TT's lately. Did Keystone stop putting faucets in the outside cooking area?


I don't know what models had water at the outside cooking area and which ones did not. Our 2005 28BHS didn't have a faucet so we added the 
one shown in our photos. The hose will easily reach past the rear bumper which is where we usually set up a "dishwashing" station.


----------



## RLP14 (Jun 18, 2009)

Rob_G said:


> Any chance of posting some pictures? The firewall at work denies access to your web site.


Allow me!









Thanks Rob! My computer is acting up so badly that posting the pics on Dropshots was a long and tedious process


----------



## wtscl (May 22, 2007)

Rob_G said:


> Any chance of posting some pictures? The firewall at work denies access to your web site.


Allow me!



































[/quote]

AWESOME IDEA!! Is the wire rack on a hinge? What did you attach the cable to? I've been trying to find a good solution for my sewage hoses. Think I just found it!


----------



## RLP14 (Jun 18, 2009)

Richard will be giving more details and maybe even more pics this evening. (if time allows)

Thank you for your interest.


----------



## RLP14 (Jun 18, 2009)

wtscl said:


> Any chance of posting some pictures? The firewall at work denies access to your web site.


Allow me!









AWESOME IDEA!! Is the wire rack on a hinge? What did you attach the cable to? I've been trying to find a good solution for my sewage hoses. Think I just found it!
[/quote]

The rack is on two hinges. I drilled holes in the frame to mount the hinges to the trailer frame and then attached the rack by using a plate on on the inside of the rack and the hinge on the outside with bolts through them. All hardware is stainless steel. The cable at the rear is through a small hole drilled in a "wing" off the trailer frame. A swedge (spelling?) on the end keeps the cable from pulling through, the clasp is on the other and serves double duty as the stowed or open retainer. The front clasp and lanyard is attached with the same type swedge through a small brace that serves to keep the lower body work from flapping in the wind. I kept the entire basket above the level of the rear bumper so there's little to no chance of dragging it on steep approaches.

We tried to get some more detailed pictures but the sun was already down so maybe I can get some detailed shots for you in the next day or two.


----------

